

Hacktivists out Amanda's tormentor - evolve2k
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/hacktivists-out-amandas-tormentor-20121017-27qaq.html

======
3825
What about her 'friends'? People who went to school with her and ridiculed her
'irl'. Personally, I think they are the bigger culprit here. The guy behind a
computer screen would not have been able to blackmail Amanda and indeed would
have no power over her if the people around here were not as cruel.

When it is easy to blame one person behind the computer, larger blame (and I
hope jail time) will go to the people who hurt her physically in real life.

------
DanBC
I like the fact that they had helpline phone numbers before and after the
report.

The Werther effect is real and is probably a factor in a few suicides each
year.

